# Another addition to the Glasser fleet!



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

It has been a year almost to the date since I sold my last skiff to open Glasser Boat Works. Around the beginning of the year I started building a 16 ft. strip planked skiff. I set the bar high for myself last time but am confident I wont have a problem topping it this time around. I am shooting for a super light super fast skiff. I hope to hang a new 60 Merc. tiller on the back to make the fast part happen and will be watching the weight carefully throughout the build. Hope to have some pics up soon so you guys can let me know what you think.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy....

[smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

MORE, please


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] Oh boy, now you've done it. I will have to check in here every day to get my 'Glasser Fix'!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

readyto be amazed Sir. 
How a bout a few details on materials and process so far?


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

subrscribed. i love all the craftsmanship on these boards and I have never seen a Glass build. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet. Re-size your pics. Need a closer look.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Is that your design or did you purchase the plans from a builder? Looks good, looking forward to seeing her built.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking great so far. I too would like to know more about your materials. What materials are your strips? Looks like you are using Titbond II for lamination?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweeeeeeet!!!   Hull transitions vary nicely... Otta' ride great. 
Is that H-80 core you are using???...Again: Sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great what's the expected hull weight?


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Righteous.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I cut everything in my shop with a jigsaw or a table saw. The core is 3/4 inch H80 cut into 1 inch strips. I am hoping to have an end weight of around 300lbs. The objective is to build a fast dry and shallow skiff that is also a show piece. I am going to use a carbon/Kevlar blend for strength on the outside of the hull with a layer of 3/4 oz. matt on either side. Hope that helps.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the answer. One more question, what did you use to adhere the strips together?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Oooohhhh!!!!! Yeah
[smiley=supercool.gif]
As always watching from Puerto Rico and ready for school.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I've enjoyed watching your business grow and may God bless you on your new project I know it's going to be a really sweet skiff. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Shaweet! Looking good can't wait to see the journey.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I used gorilla glue to hold it all together. Thank you all for the interest and I will try to keep things moving along. I have a pretty heavy work load but now that I have let the cat out of the bag I feel like I have an obligation to keep this project moving. My next step is to get the core for the transom. After I get that in place I will start fine tuning her so that I can get some glass on.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about the design and it's specs. Is this your design? Nice job, I can't wait to see how this one goes.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I took a few measurements and the beam from chine to chine is 58" and at top of hull is 64". I am going to put a 2 1/2" horizontal flange around the top of the hull but didn't include that in measurements. The length is 15'10" and when flange is on will be 16'3". The design came from looking and taking measurements off of a lot of skiffs. I am fortunate to be able to work on and run the best skiffs out there, by doing that I am able to see what works and what doesn't. This hole project has been done in my shop. No CNC machine or computers. I made templates and cut everything with a jigsaw. Hope that answers some questions.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

The first pic. with the radius drawn in pencil is how I want to do the aft corners of the hull. Once I get the transom put on I will shape them in. As you can see I ran a bit short on the H80 and had to improvise with some corecell. Over the weekend I was at the shop working when a fellow skiff junky came by and we brain stormed on some of the things that have had me in a lull. I have a direction now and believe things will start to speed up. Wile doing projects like this sometimes it takes just looking at it for a couple of weeks until it comes to you. At least for me anyways!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ....Wile doing projects like this sometimes it takes just looking at it for a couple of weeks until it comes to you. At least for me anyways!


 Me too! This statement is soooooooo true!


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Man Glasser your amazing! I've been quietly watching some of your builds I live in Melbourne and would love to come by the shop sometime to see some of your stuff first hand. Simply Awesome Keep the pics coming  ;D


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

PM sent Frostbite.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Glasser,

Very cool build! A strip built microskiff is the Holy Grail of home builders IMO. The fact that it is composite as well appeals to the "no-wood" crowd.

You designed a very pretty hull: no funky looking areas. I am not sure how to exactly explain "funky looking areas", but many production microskiffs have them, e.g. ungraceful bows, weird sheer lines, exaggerated flare that just doesn't seem right, hard chines that don't transition smoothly to soft chines toward the bow. I think it is something about how the designer handles the transitions from straight lines and flat areas to curves.

I am a little overwhelmed by your strongback. It has better fit and finish than my boat.

Nate


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nate you hit the nail on the head with the not so smooth transitions. In those areas I just let the strips do the work. Since I cut everything myself and didn't use a computer program to build my templates there where areas that I used my eye and the natural flow of the strips to make it pleasing to the eye. I just used longer nails to keep the strips off of the braces. I feel like I am building this skiff with old school techniques and modern materials. It was challenging to get the first side done but once I figure it out it wasn't so bad. Hopefully I will get some time in the near future to work on it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I feel like I have an obligation to keep this project moving.


I concur. You do.
[smiley=1-hypno.gif]
You're feeling very shipwright-ish. The need to finish your own boat is overwhelming. The paying customers really want to see this one before they get their own boats back, honest. Paying the bills is over-rated anyway.

Now that that is out of the way... ...what's going on?

Nate


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Glasser I cannot wait to see the finished product!!! 

Tidesright


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> >
> 
> 
> This was built from Mold Sectionals Jonathan made from a 16' HB Waterman while working for Tyler at Castaway Customs. The only Design Input Jonathan did was to increase the Sheer, different Chine, Widen the Top & Bottom Transom Beam and change the Spray Rails to fade into the Hull.


Wow! This post is quite different from the original. Nice edit skills Nut :


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

TheBrazilNut stays true to form! Well done. Please post your next identity early so we can all know it's you. As if there would be any doubt.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> >
> 
> 
> This was built from Mold Sectionals Jonathan made from a 16' HB Waterman while working for Tyler at Castaway Customs. The only Design Input Jonathan did was to increase the Sheer, different Chine, Widen the Top & Bottom Transom Beam and change the Spray Rails to fade into the Hull.


so he changed the Sheer, the Chine, widened the top and bottom transom beam and changed the spray rails. Sounds like he changed the whole boat...


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Jealousy is such an ugly emotion


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ignorance commands no comment. ;D


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Yea, he does do some Great Glass Work.


Wonder why he flip-flopped and modified the original post about "having no design talent"?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > > Yea, he does do some Great Glass Work.
> >
> >
> > Wonder why he flip-flopped and modified the original post about "having no design talent"?
> ...


You have some serious issues Brazil to post something like this. You take this forum chatter to a whole different level and it seems as if Glasser told you to haul ass because your an obvious nuisance. Given this whole rant is true or not, a true "man" would not cry wolf like a little bitch on a public forum..


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

How is Brazil not banned yet? You have banned more for less in the past.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. Attacking a mans livelihood on a public forum. That is a strong stance.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

he gone !


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully a mod can give his build thread a good sweeping. My apologies Glasser for this thread being derailed. Carry on with your killer skills..


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the support and kind words! It is unfortunate when you have to cut ties with a person, because stuff like this sometimes happens. Now let's get back to working on skiffs!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

You may not be so nutty after all.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Most of us have gone through some bad times..., it's how you come out the other end of that tunnel that speaks of your character. You have my full faith and support Jonathan Glasser. ..., and yes, breakups are so hard to do.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Just an honest non biased post here. I had Jon do some work for me a while back. I have dealt with several other builders in the industry and Jonathan was the ONLY ONE to deliver what was originally agreed upon, no bullshit. You can say what you want but it seems like a lot of other people have had the same positive experience that I have. Next time I need some restoration work done I can't think of another shop I would trust outside of his.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Jon,

Wow! This thread went to chit when I wasn't looking.

Did you ever finish this hull? If so, how did it turn out? Hopefully I won't raise any trolls from the dead by asking.

Nate


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

You can see the latest progression of the Glasser Skiff here:

www.facebook.com/jonathan.glasser.5/

He should have the molds ready in early 2016..


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Snookdaddy said:


> You can see the latest progression of the Glasser Skiff here:
> 
> www.facebook.com/jonathan.glasser.5/
> 
> He should have the molds ready in early 2016..


I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm glad to see he had the time to keep working on it. It is looking good.

Nate


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like another Hellsbay take off. 

He's got me curious.....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Snookdaddy said:


> You can see the latest progression of the Glasser Skiff here:
> 
> www.facebook.com/jonathan.glasser.5/
> 
> He should have the molds ready in early 2016..





> Took our skiff out today for some polling tests and to check the draft. We saw a 5" draft without the flotation foam in.


I don't get this...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It should mean they expect it to draft a bit more with the added weight of the foam. Jon gives the impression of being too smart to buy into the "anti-gravity" foam theory.

Nate


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I just picked my Whipray up from his shop on Friday. The prototype looks great. Jonathan says she is scary fast with the 60. He'll have molds soon.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> It should mean they expect it to draft a bit more with the added weight of the foam. Jon gives the impression of being too smart to buy into the "anti-gravity" foam theory.
> 
> Nate


I know I know, I was kidding


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Sorry dude. I'm too literal. In my defense, we still get those types around here.

Nate


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

pt448 said:


> I'm looking forward to this one.


Can't wait to see the finished skiff!!! Jon did some work for me awhile back and he is AMAZING!!!!!


----------

